# "Why not take a break?"



## smileyhead (Apr 1, 2018)

I got this popup when I refreshed the main page. I have no idea what it is, if it's even an ad, or is it a new plugin?
It disappeared after about 3 seconds, I barely had time to take a screenshot. Bless my reflexes.


----------



## SomeGamer (Apr 1, 2018)

Laptop or desktop?


----------



## boomy (Apr 1, 2018)

What day is it today?

On the first day of this month this site always gets new features


----------



## yusuo (Apr 1, 2018)

I just got this, using chrome on android


----------



## SomeGamer (Apr 1, 2018)

Are you using a Wiimote to browse the site? That's the only reason I can think of.


----------



## boomy (Apr 1, 2018)

yusuo said:


> I just got this, using chrome on android


Are you taking a break like you should?


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 1, 2018)

SomeGamer said:


> Laptop or desktop?


Tablet if you couldn't tell by the system UI


----------



## ut2k4master (Apr 1, 2018)

boomy said:


> What day is it today?
> 
> On the first day of this month this site always gets new features


----------



## yusuo (Apr 1, 2018)

boomy said:


> Are you taking a break like you should?


Watching avengers on my night off from work, watching all marvels before I go watch infinity war, as much of a break as I can imagine


----------



## PabloMK7 (Apr 1, 2018)

I think you should really take a break as the pop-up sugests. You are starting to see things that aren't really there. Please, take the advice your imagination is telling you and take a break.


----------



## Chary (Apr 1, 2018)

I'm having this message too. I have zero possible idea why such a thing would be happening today of all days.


----------



## death360 (Apr 1, 2018)

Yeah also got it on android weird.


----------



## MeAndHax (Apr 1, 2018)

Had this popup as well and thought that gbatemp was worrying about me and stalked my activity hahahha


----------



## Sno0t (Apr 1, 2018)

Oh man....not today...


----------



## SomeGamer (Apr 1, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Tablet if you couldn't tell by the system UI


Never used an Android tablet. Also, that's a funky looking status bar.


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 1, 2018)

Maybe you should take the advice. It looks like a lovely day out there.


----------



## yusuo (Apr 1, 2018)

Just came up again saying
"seriously take a breaks yusuo, you've been browsing for too long"


----------



## DarthDub (Apr 1, 2018)

I should probably take a break.


----------



## Oleboy555 (Apr 1, 2018)

A p R i L   f O o L s


----------



## ArugulaZ (Apr 1, 2018)

I was hoping we'd skip that, since Easter falls on the same day and takes precedence. In fact, we should skip it anyway.


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 1, 2018)

I got this popup when I refreshed the main page. I have no idea what it is, if it's even an ad, or is it a new plugin?
It disappeared after about 3 seconds, I barely had time to take a screenshot. Bless my reflexes.


----------



## yusuo (Apr 1, 2018)

god damn it, I only just replaced them


----------



## Old (Apr 1, 2018)

I got this popup as well, so I took it's advice and am currently drinking beer on the porch & watching the sunset.


----------



## Ryccardo (Apr 1, 2018)

Dunno what you're complaining about, looks right to me


----------



## SG854 (Apr 1, 2018)

I wonder how many people actually pressed X on their keyboard or phone and it did nothing when they actually meant click on the X button to close the window.


----------



## DarthDub (Apr 1, 2018)

SG854 said:


> I wonder how many people actually pressed X on their keyboard or phone and it did nothing when they actually meant click on the X button to close the window.


I pressed X on my Wii U gamepad.


----------



## SG854 (Apr 1, 2018)

DarthDub said:


> I pressed X on my Wii U gamepad.


Wii U is dead to everyone.


----------



## Old (Apr 1, 2018)

What's a Wii U?   I heard it was some sort of weird (failed) 'add-on' for the Wii....something about "tea tray-size controllers" and such....
(shrug)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SomeGamer said:


> Are you using a Wiimote to browse the site? That's the only reason I can think of.



I'm using a 2600 stick to browse the site.


----------



## kuwanger (Apr 1, 2018)

"Looks outside."  Uh, no thanks.


----------



## cots (Apr 1, 2018)

I go the same pop-up. Hoping gbatemp is not infected with something ...


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 1, 2018)

Haha, silly non-americans, it's still march 31


----------



## Old (Apr 1, 2018)

cots said:


> I go the same pop-up. Hoping gbatemp is not infected with something ...



Whoops, too late -- it's infected with Tempkidz (tm).


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 1, 2018)

Only fools rush in..


----------



## tbb043 (Apr 1, 2018)

shaunj66 said:


> Maybe you should take the advice. It looks like a lovely day out there.



Cold and rainy, real lovely....


----------



## Ryccardo (Apr 1, 2018)

Old said:


> What's a Wii U?   I heard it was some sort of weird (failed) 'add-on' for the Wii....something about "tea tray-size controllers" and such....
> (shrug)


It's actually a very innovative console. Not only it can play games on an external monitor as did most every home console before it, but it can also display them on that little tablet thing. Some confusion is understandable as that's the most famous feature of it!


----------



## SomeGamer (Apr 1, 2018)

Old said:


> I'm using a 2600 stick to browse the site.


Then don't use the GameCube adapter, it's known to have issues like this.


----------



## SG854 (Apr 1, 2018)

Petraplexity said:


> Haha, silly non-americans, it's still march 31


I know its not April for us yet and we're getting an April fools joke. What gives?



shaunj66 said:


> Maybe you should take the advice. It looks like a lovely day out there.


No thank, Just came back from the lovely outside day of work to do a quick check up on this site. This site is my break from work.


----------



## Old (Apr 1, 2018)

Ryccardo said:


> It's actually a very innovative console. Not only it can play games on an external monitor as did most every home console before it, but it can also display them on that little tablet thing. Some confusion is understandable as that's the most famous feature of it!
> 
> View attachment 119296



Yeah man, I'm sure it's great.  It certainly has it's fans.  You can kind of see how they were headed towards the Switch, design-wise.  I just wish that tablet controller could be hacked and used as a dedicated handheld.



SomeGamer said:


> Then don't use the GameCube adapter, it's known to have issues like this.



Ah, noted.  Good thing I'm using one of my GC adapters as a substitute couch leg.


----------



## master801 (Apr 1, 2018)

Yeah, no thanks. It was snowing outside today.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 1, 2018)

Why the hell am I getting this invasive popup? I don't want it, I want to remove it, please remove  I know where the notification can stuff itself however


----------



## SomeGamer (Apr 1, 2018)

Old said:


> Ah, noted. Good thing I'm using one of my GC adapters as a substitute couch leg.


Be sure to grab the latest update, mine was a bit wobbly until doing so.


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 1, 2018)

I got this popup when I refreshed the main page. I have no idea what it is, if it's even an ad, or is it a new plugin?
It disappeared after about 3 seconds, I barely had time to take a screenshot. Bless my reflexes.


----------



## MajinCubyan (Apr 1, 2018)

Lol, first time all day I sign in and tells me to take a break. So I drove to the beach to see the sun set over the lake.

Thaaaaaanks. o3o


----------



## Old (Apr 1, 2018)

MajinCubyan said:


> Lol, first time all day I sign in and tells me to take a break. So I drove to the beach to see the sun set over the lake.
> 
> Thaaaaaanks. o3o



Just think -- you could've brought all these PSPs to the beach *with *you and repaired them _while_ enjoying the sun set.


----------



## The3rdknuckles (Apr 1, 2018)

I got the same msg and I’m on a phone


----------



## Larsenv (Apr 1, 2018)

I got the message too.

Didn't you guys love that message when you're trying to play Wii Sports?


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Apr 1, 2018)

I was going to make a thread on this.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Apr 1, 2018)

You should take the advice, it's a nice day outside.

Wait, fuck, it looks like it's gonna rain.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Apr 1, 2018)

Also pressing X doesn't do anything like it says lol


----------



## PrincessLillie (Apr 1, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Also pressing X doesn't do anything like it says lol


Actually, pressing X closes your browser window. Learn how to computer.


----------



## Kevinpuerta (Apr 1, 2018)

Literally just got it on my phone


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Apr 1, 2018)

Petraplexity said:


> Haha, silly non-americans, it's still march 31


tf I'm American and it's March 31.
Anyways it can't be April Fools because I don't notice the slight change that I suggested and that shaun liked.


----------



## MajinCubyan (Apr 1, 2018)

Old said:


> Just think -- you could've brought all these PSPs to the beach *with *you and repaired them _while_ enjoying the sun set.



Well I didn't bring my busted up ones but I brought my Go with me. Lol.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 1, 2018)

shaunj66 said:


> Maybe you should take the advice. It looks like a lovely day out there.


Maybe in the emerald hills but we live in the real world.


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 1, 2018)

It's 8:49PM, still March 31st, not really a time to take a break and go outside. In fact I had my break, I just finished watching a pretty good movie. This prank stinks.


----------



## Nisem0n0 (Apr 1, 2018)

Then im guess its april 1st for most people in the world now?  Still march 31st where i am...


----------



## Old (Apr 1, 2018)

March 31st, (almost) 9:00 PM on the old wall clock.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 1, 2018)

Don't tell me how to live my life, stupid internet page


----------



## Supster131 (Apr 1, 2018)

I hate how I have to turn on my bullshit detector on March 31st, rather than April 1st. It really removes the fun of April Fool's.


----------



## tbb043 (Apr 1, 2018)

Supster131 said:


> I hate how I have to turn on my bullshit detector on March 31st, rather than April 1st. It really removes the fun of April Fool's.


 

"fun"


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 1, 2018)

Supster131 said:


> I hate how I have to turn on my bullshit detector on March 31st, rather than April 1st. It really removes the fun of April Fool's.


But the fun of April Fools is when people actually get fooled. That's more likely to happen if they jump the gun and start early.


----------



## SG854 (Apr 1, 2018)

Typed "take a break song" in youtube to find something to post in this thread as a joke. Actually found a song I liked, lol.


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 1, 2018)

I got this popup when I refreshed the main page. I have no idea what it is, if it's even an ad, or is it a new plugin?
It disappeared after about 3 seconds, I barely had time to take a screenshot. Bless my reflexes.


----------



## x65943 (Apr 1, 2018)

The Real Jdbye said:


> But the fun of April Fools is when people actually get fooled. That's more likely to happen if they jump the gun and start early.


Ah, but if we start expecting to be fooled the day before April 1 - then we won't be fooled March 31
And if we can't be fooled on March 31st, then we also won't be fooled on March 30, as we know they won't try to fool us on a day upon which we can't be fooled.
This reasoning passes through every day until there is no day upon which we won't expect to be fooled, and thus we are unfoolable.

See the unexpected hanging paradox
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unexpected_hanging_paradox


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Apr 1, 2018)

Here is a direct link to the image, if anyone wants it.


----------



## andeers (Apr 1, 2018)

x65943 said:


> Ah, but if we start expecting to be fooled the day before April 1 - then we won't be fooled March 31
> And if we can't be fooled on March 31st, then we also won't be fooled on March 30, as we know they won't try to fool us on a day upon which we can't be fooled.
> This reasoning passes through every day until there is no day upon which we won't expect to be fooled, and thus we are unfoolable.
> 
> ...



And
WAAAAAAAH!
We won't get fooled again
Won't get fooled again
YEAHYEAH!


----------



## Viri (Apr 1, 2018)

I got a pop up at the bottom right of my screen, but no image loaded. Screw your broken April fools joke!


----------



## Miss Panda (Apr 1, 2018)

Viri said:


> I got a pop up at the bottom right of my screen, but no image loaded. Screw your broken April fools joke!


Be grateful I nearly had heartfailure, thought I'd been hacked then complained about it. *I am an April Fool Dunce!*


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 1, 2018)

So who here is using their nintendo wii mote on their pc that it is in the picture?


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 1, 2018)

SomeGamer said:


> Never used an Android tablet. Also, that's a funky looking status bar.


There are no custom ROMs for my device, so I'm stuck with Asus' rubbish ROM.


shaunj66 said:


> Maybe you should take the advice. It looks like a lovely day out there.


 >_>


----------



## SomeGamer (Apr 1, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> >_>


:eyes: Dat weather app. (And using Inbox I see. I approve.)


----------



## DaFixer (Apr 1, 2018)

I got also the popup, when I look outside off my mencave window I see cold wind and rainy weather.
So no thanks, then i was thinking maybe my wife can need so extra love. So I go to or bedroom.
She sayed I have headache, so back to my mencave again


----------



## Kevinpuerta (Apr 1, 2018)

I got this right now


----------



## Bimmel (Apr 1, 2018)

Kevinpuerta said:


> I got this right nowView attachment 119336


Had a good laugh. Thanks, Tempguys!


----------



## jimmyj (Apr 1, 2018)

shaunj66 said:


> Maybe you should take the advice. It looks like a lovely day out there.


lol I got the one with the fire out the window


----------



## subcon959 (Apr 1, 2018)

Was funny at first but its a bloody nuisance if you visit the site often during the day.


----------



## DarthDub (Apr 1, 2018)

subcon959 said:


> Was funny at first but its a bloody nuisance if you visit the site often during the day.


Sounds like you need to take a break.


----------



## subcon959 (Apr 1, 2018)

SomeGamer said:


> Be sure to grab the latest update, mine was a bit wobbly until doing so.


I finally understand what the updates mean by "added stability".


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 1, 2018)

SomeGamer said:


> :eyes: Dat weather app. (And using Inbox I see. I approve.)


Gapps FTW!


----------



## MasterJ360 (Apr 1, 2018)

I would like to think its just trying to protect us from the incoming jokes of this month.
@OP great avatar I really enjoyed the first episode so glad FLCL has returned


----------



## SomeGamer (Apr 1, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Gapps FTW!


(I still prefer microG.)


----------



## annson24 (Apr 2, 2018)

I'll take 20 please.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zyvyn (Apr 2, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 119292
> I got this popup when I refreshed the main page. I have no idea what it is, if it's even an ad, or is it a new plugin?
> It disappeared after about 3 seconds, I barely had time to take a screenshot. Bless my reflexes.


I got this too on my pc


----------

